# Who are your favorite composers?



## baroque flute

Who are your favorite composers? My favorites are Bach, Handel, Haydn, and Vivaldi. (I'll say more about them later. )


----------



## Daniel

For me Mendelssohn (thread still under construction ) Bach (especially J.S. and C.Ph.E.), Mozart, Schubert and Brahms.


----------



## baroque flute

I like Mendelssohn and Mozart quite a bit too.


----------



## oistrach13

I like a lot of people  

my favourite is tschaikowsky, but I also adore brahms, beethoven, haven't heard much Händel  , from what little haydn I have heard, I like him , chopin is also nice, although I don't have much chopin, did I mention that I worship bach :lol:, schubert is wonderful (especially his songs). I am sure I forgot some people


----------



## baroque flute

There are certain pieces by Tchaikovsky that I just love and can listen to over and over!  But I don't like any pieces by him that are crazy but not very melodic.


----------



## oistrach13

tschaikowky crazy pieces?  :blink: not melodic? :huh: 

where was that? can you give me any examples?

all the tschaikowsky I ever heard was melodic, and the only parts that go crazy are not really that crazy, perhaps fast and loud, to express vulgar enthusiasm (on purpose), or messy and loud, for example to express the atmosphere of hell in francessca da remini, the same piace in which he uses some amazing melodies in the middle section, with some of the best woodwind scoring I ever heard.


----------



## baroque flute

> _Originally posted by oistrach13_@Aug 10 2004, 09:06 PM
> *tschaikowky crazy pieces?  :blink: not melodic? :huh:
> 
> where was that? can you give me any examples?
> 
> all the tschaikowsky I ever heard was melodic, and the only parts that go crazy are not really that crazy, perhaps fast and loud, to express vulgar enthusiasm (on purpose), or messy and loud, for example to express the atmosphere of hell in francessca da remini, the same piace in which he uses some amazing melodies in the middle section, with some of the best woodwind scoring I ever heard.
> [snapback]1469[/snapback]​*


 Many of Tchaikovsky's pieces are just BEAUTIFULLY melodic, even though fast and loud. The pieces I listen to a lot by him are some of my favorite music. (Like selections from Swan Lake and Nutcracker) And yes, I consider him a master at tone color (the choice of instruments--escpecially his woodwinds), along with Haydn. What I was talking about was pieces like Marche Slave, and a few others I can't remember. But that's just my own opinion.  I love much of Tchaikovsky's music.


----------



## oistrach13

yes, I understand what you mean.

although I am a little (well, alot) prejudiced in this matter. :lol: 

if tschaikowsky wrote, then I love it


----------



## godzillaviolist

hello,
Oddly enough, I find Tchaikovsky's music a little bland. Maybe I just think badly of him because of his rather silly viola peice... 
My favorite composer is, at the moment, Strauss. His music is great stuff. Also, he covers such a wide range- opera, orchestral music, chamber music. 
My second favorite composer is Havergal Brian. I love his symphonies! However, I have yet to hear any of his operas or chamber music by him simply because he is not performed.
Some other favorite composers include:

Vaughan Williams ( some of his music is great; the other stuff is just embarrassing )
Ravel
Saint-Saens
Bax
Donizetti
Rameaux ( too much Rameaux and I start chewing the carpets however )
Vivaldi ( his wonderfull operas and... bassoons! )
Mussorsky 
Stravinsky
Prokofiev
Purcell

Composers I like but haven't heard enough of to judge:

Faure
Meyerbeer ( the more I listen, the greater he sounds! )
Mendelssohn
Beethoven
Webern
Wolf
Liszt

Composers who I find bland, but everyone else likes:

Hadyn
Mozart
Tchaikovsky
Paganini
Chopin


----------



## Daniel

Whoom do you like more: Haydn or Mozart?


----------



## Quaverion

Sarasate, Tartini, Saent-Saens, Wieniawski, Waxman, Martynov, Paganini, Tchaikovsky, Bach, Beethoven, Svendsen, Dvorak, Accolay


----------



## Quaverion

I like Haydn more, but Mozart had a style that was perfect even though I feel that Haydn had better class.


----------



## godzillaviolist

To Daniel:
I preffer Mozart, I even like some of his peices ( he could write wonderfully for clarinets ), but in all honesty I've only listened to Hadyn symphonies and some quartets. I'd have to listen to much more Hadyn to tell.
Oh, on my list I forgot Bartok; I love Bartok's music He is my third favorite composer.

To Quavarion:
I love Waxman's Carmen fantasia for viola! It makes me laugh so hard, it is perhaps the funniest peice ever written for viola ( it is kind of like a parody of Carmen for viola and piano ). It's one of the few peices that are both good _and_ funny.


----------



## Harvey

Uhh...

CHOPIN!!!
Bach
Rachmaninoff
Beethoven
Mendelssohn
I think I'm starting to like Mozart.
Tschaikovsky
Liszt


----------



## godzillaviolist

I like Liszt but I don't like Chopin. 
Update on Hadyn: I spent last night listening to many different CDs of Hadyn music. Many symphonies, a few quartets and even an opera by him. I must confess. The whole time I was bored out of my head. Give me Webern anyday if Hadyn is the only other option


----------



## Daniel

Try some Piano sonatas by Haydn ...but only if you are not too bored ....otherwise call me, then I will buy you some Webern tomorrow, when I go to the CD-shop (for example to look up the Gothic Symphonie )


----------



## Nox

Don't know that I have a favourite...I suppose if I had to pick, right now it would be Bach.


It's more like I have non-favourites...like Walton (*blech*).


----------



## MustPractice

Bach... Yipee!  
Schoenberg.... Yikes!


----------



## rachmaninoff

Mozart (my absolute favorite)

Vivaldi

Bach

Schumann

Chopin

Some Bizet

Some Rimsky-Korsakoff

Rachmaninoff (obviously)

Gershwin ( I know some might argue about him being included in "classical," but I don't care!)


I really, really do not care for Beethoven, despise Wagner, Copland, and not too terribly fond of Stravinsky, for that matter.


----------



## Daniel

so my question in the other thread is answered. What pieces by Bized do you like? And any reason for Mozart in particular?

Daniel


----------



## vivaciouswagnerian

OMG, how could nobody mention Mahler or Wagner!

My favorites (though I am partial to the early 20th century and then far far 20th century):

Mahler
Wagner
Whitacre
Lauridsen
Rutter
Holst
Vaghn Williams


----------



## godzillaviolist

A few updates in my tastes.
As for my favorites, I must admit my love afair with Brian's music has ended to some extent through over-listening. I have discovered Schoenberg; all I can say is I'm simply stunned and amazed at his genius. He could written in any style in any medium and would still have been as great. I still have not listened to much of his serial period music as it is rather hard to find. 
I know a lot of people think of Schoenberg as the ultimate "scary" modernist, but though it's hard listening at first, it's an effort that is richly rewarded. 
Another composer who I'm looking into is Scriabin; I've heard only four works by him and yet I'm very impressed.
Reading the poetry of Anna Akhmatova has inspired me to start listening to Shostakovich, something I've been putting off for a while.


----------



## val

godzillaviolist



> I have discovered Schoenberg; all I can say is I'm simply stunned and amazed at his genius. He could written in any style in any medium and would still have been as great. I still have not listened to much of his serial period music as it is rather hard to find.
> I know a lot of people think of Schoenberg as the ultimate "scary" modernist, but though it's hard listening at first, it's an effort that is richly rewarded.
> Another composer who I'm looking into is Scriabin; I've heard only four works by him and yet I'm very impressed.
> Reading the poetry of Anna Akhmatova has inspired me to start listening to Shostakovich, something I've been putting off for a while.


Glad to hear someone who appreciates Schönberg genius. The Pierrot Lunaire, The Serenade opus 24, the piano Concert, the 5 Pieces opus 16 and the last Trio opus 45 are absolute masterpieces.
About Scriabin, I always loved his 9th Piano Sonata and also the piano poem "Vers la flame" (Sofronitzki and Horowitz are, here, fabulous).

About Shostakovitch, allow me an advice: start with works of his first period, "The Nose", the 1rst and 2nd Symphonies and then go to later works, like the extraordinary 14th Symphony (but here in Barchai recording with Moscow chamber orchestra) and some Quartets - I prefer the 7, 12, 14.


----------



## Daniel

vivaciouswagnerian said:


> how could nobody mention Mahler or Wagner!


I am currently reading a biography about Wagner which is very interesting. So maybe I will discover his music for myself...


----------



## Grom99

Brahms Shostakovich and Bartok


----------



## Florian Linckus

My favourit Composers are:

Ludwig van Beethoven, i like his powerfull dramatic style...

Joseph Haydn and his friendly music and nice melodies,

John Williams, actually he is one of the best and his themes are often damn good.!


FL


----------



## Liv

It's hard to say, I guess I have to name them all. But anyways, I'll try to.

*(*1.*)* Bach. When we say that a composer such as Johann Sebastian Bach was a genius, what are we really saying? It is easy to call someone a genius, but far more difficult to explain what that means. The word itself tends to intimidate us, and we often feel that it is impossible to bridge the gap and find the human side of genius. So we simply call him or her a genius and are done with it. And throughout his life, he integrated these ideas into his own unique style.

*(*2.*)* Haydn. If sometimes it takes a connoisseur to appreciate Haydn's humor to the full, his aim to entertain all listeners means that his scores include passage after passage that bring a smile to the face. Unexpected pauses, modulations, dynamic contrasts, textural changes or effects, witty asides, and high-spirited romps - that's what I like.

Wagner, Beethoven, Mozart, Paganini, Vivaldi, Tcaikovsky are great composers too.


----------



## DavidW

Oh a Haydn fan! Excellent.


----------



## karlhenning

Daniel said:


> I am currently reading a biography about Wagner which is very interesting. So maybe I will discover his music for myself...


To be sure, his life makes very interesting reading.

Cheers,
~Karl


----------



## karlhenning

My favorite composers ....

*Berlioz
Tchaikovsky
Dvořák
Rakhmaninov
Schoenberg
Sibelius
Stravinsky
Prokofiev
Shostakovich
Wuorinen*

(No attempt has been made at any comprehensive list ....)


----------



## DavidW

Karl who the heck is this Wuorinen guy anyway?


----------



## Daniel

http://www.charleswuorinen.com/

Maybe a personal friend of karlhenning,


----------



## DavidW

Well after looking at that link I have a feeling that I should become acquainted with his music.


----------



## Bassoonist Student

*Well, that hard one for favourite Composer*

*My favourite composer is *

*Mozart (Clarinet, Bassoon, Oboe and Horn)*
*Vivaldi (Bassoon)*
*Prokofiev ( Peter and the Wolf)*
*Weber (Bassoon, Clarinet)*
*Rossini (Winds instruments)*
*Strauss (Horn)*
*Beethoven (Winds Octet)*
*Brandenburg (Mixed instruments)*
*Leopold Mozart (Trombone)*
*Telemann (Bassoon, Horn trio & quartet)*
*Poulenc (Bassoon & Clarinet)*

*There you are.*

*Thank you*

*Martyn*


----------



## Bassoonist Student

*Oh  I forget other one is Brahms  (Horn and Clarinet, Not sure )* 
*Cheers,*

*Thank you*

*Martyn*


----------



## Gustav

My top ten favorites:

1. Gustav Mahler
2. Ludwig. Beethoven
3. D. Shostakovich
4. J. Strauss Jr.
5. Tchaikovsky
6. Dvorak
7. Bruckner
8. Bizet
9. Lehar
10. chopin


----------



## Cameron_Nelson

*duh...*

bach bach bach!


----------



## Pete

(Well, if it ain't ol' DavidW from GMG... and didn't I see the Zealot for Elegance and Beauty slithering around here somewhere?)

Five composers who have been getting a lot of listening time on my stereo lately:

Bartok
Beethoven
Brahms
Prokofiev
Sibelius


----------



## karlhenning

Pete said:


> (Well, if it ain't ol' DavidW from GMG... and didn't I see the Zealot for Elegance and Beauty slithering around here somewhere?)



"Slithering" . . . now, was that kind?

Cheers,
~Karl


----------



## glezzery

Haydn puts me to sleep to!


----------



## glezzery

Godzillaviolist: What exactly did Vaughn-Williams write that is "EMBARASSING"? Some of his Choral? What. He was one of the finest writers and craftsman. I have never heard a single piece that is embarassing by him. PLEASE EXPLAIN!


----------



## soul_syringe

*BACH and RACH!!! DEFINITELY!*

BACH and RACH definitely with a little bit of beethoven on the side...


----------



## liebeslieder

1. Johannes Brahms
2. Johannes Brahms
3. Johannes Brahms

Almost all of his works are convictive. (Maybe the first 2 piano sonatas are not so good.)

Others: Beethoven, Schubert, Chopin, Schumann, Ravel.


----------



## holes

debussy or stravinsky


----------



## Amy

In order of preference.
*Ahem*
Ludvig Van Beethoven- Passionate, powerful and so terribly insecure
J.S Bach- sprinkles on chocolate ice-cream, i.e perfection
Handel- Pompous yet thoughtful, defying the darkness
Thomas Weelkes- Sends a shiver down my spine. So wonderfully edgy. The Nirvana of your day
Tchaikovsky- So depressed, so frontal
Orlando Gibbons- Divine Beauty
Dvorak- Strong, elusive, eternal
Peter Aston- Unheard of, struggling, fabulous
Alan Spedding- It has been an honour to know you
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart- You're like Versace- you'll never go out of style!


----------



## Mahler Maniac

As my name states...Mahler!!


----------



## LouDem

*Favorite Composer*

He! He! To ask which is one best composer is like asking what kind of pasta one likes best. The answer is quite compromising. Twenty years ago I would have responded that Beethoven was the one and only. Five years ago Mahler topped them all ( and still do in a way ). But Bruckner crept in at #2 spot or at par with Mahler. Right now, Shostakovich is the composer I find the most intriguing; and his 15 symphonies and 15 string quartets will occupy me for quite some time.

But at the other end of the spectrum Monteverdi's madrigals also fascinate me, as does Buxtehude's organ music.

I think that many composers are "My Favorite Composer". I think it goes with moods. Sometime Bach will fit the bill, sometime Mahler's Resurrection and nothing else will give me goose bumps.

What do you all think?


----------



## lumbogue

Tchaikovsky
Beethoven
Balakirev
Rachmaninov
Vivaldi
Mozart
Bach
Schubert
Mendelssohn
Haydn


----------



## mekaykey

I really couldn't pick a favorite. I like a lot of different composers, though I have noticed lately I tend to lean toward the romantic composers but that changes as I get more into it and discover more.


----------



## dazza dawg

Richard Strauss.


----------



## riverbank

My favourite composer often changes, at the moment it has to be Poulenc because of his amazing piano concertos, closely followed by Ravel (always one of my favourites) and Gershwin. 

Others I like include: 
Bartok
Bax
Beethoven
Einaudi
Elgar
Faure (not his choral music tho)
Grofe 
Hindemith
Holst
Khatchaturian
Prokofiev
Rachmaninov
Rimsky-Korsakov
Rodrigo
Satie
Schubert
Szymanowski
Vaughan Williams
Walton


----------



## 4/4player

Hello! 

My favorite composers are(but is not limited to):

Dvorak(His symphony No. 9 and Slavonic Dances is so marvelous) 
Mozart(His clarinet concerto is great!)
Rimsky-Korsakov(His Scherazade piece is great!)
Paganini
Vivaldi(Gotta love his Four Seasons!)
Handel(Gotta love his "Messiah"!)
But my most favorite composer of all is........

 TCHAIKOVSKY!!! 
I just love his piece, "Marche Slave" (I could listen to that song over, and over again!)and his Symphony No. 4. 

4/4player


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Making me the task easier*

I think saying which are my favourite composers was difficult...Somebody mention these:



PHP:


Who are your favorite composers? My favorites are Bach, Handel, Haydn, and Vivaldi. (I'll say more about them later. )

Well....it is EXACTLY the opposite. LOL. I hate these composers. Very deeply!

Martin

:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Brahms, Beethoven, Mahler, Scriabin, Schnittke.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

baroque flute said:


> Who are your favorite composers? My favorites are Bach, Handel, Haydn, and Vivaldi. (I'll say more about them later. )


Glad to see another Mendelssohn Admirer.

For me Felix Mendelssohn is the Greatest Musical Genius that the world has ever known.
Besides his Great Genius and Immense Talents, his music itself possesses extreme beauty and depth of feeling and emotion, that few composers came close to.

The profound professionalism and musical competence is rarely found. He was a legendary Pianist, one of the greatest organists of his time, a competent violinist and violist, he had perfect pitch, and photographic memory and was a masterful conductor and music educator.

Lionized in his time, though tainted by the anti Semites of his day, today in our time, he is considered to be one of the greatest composers of all time, and one of the favorite composers of the romantic era.


----------



## EvanT

Bach! And Stravinsky too. I watched this classical music concert once. Took out a little loan for it so as to please my sister. And that night I fell in love with classical music.


----------



## MatsumaruDX

Hmm, i liked almost all piano music, expecially from Liszt, Chopin, Debussy, Rachmaninnof, and Beethoven...


----------



## Pierrot Lunaire

I'll break mine down into fifty year periods:

1500-1549 - *Josquin*
1550-1599 - *Palestrina*
1600-1649 - *Monteverdi*
1650-1699 - *Purcell*
1700-1749 - *Bach*
1750-1799 - *Mozart*
1800-1849 - *Chopin*
1850-1899 - *Debussy*
1900-1949 - *Bartók*
1950-1999 - *Ligeti*
2000-2049 - *Adès*


----------



## Kieran

Mozart.
Beethoven.
Chopin.
And I like some Michael Nyman too!


----------



## Herr Rott

*Oh such wanton indulgence...*
Rautavaara Bruckner Rangstrom Duttileaux Mahler Rott Sibelius Kancheli and more SIBELIUS, etc...


----------



## Guest

Brahms, Dvorak, Mendelssohn, Sibelius, Prokofiev, Vaughan Williams, Barber, Martinu, Faure, Grieg, Rachmaninoff, Harris, Roussel, Shostakovich, Britten. There are dozens more but these are the ones I listen to the most.


----------



## Delicious Manager

I can NEVER answer such questions (much less "what is your favourite piece of music?"). The reason? There are THOUSANDS of wonderful pieces by HUNDREDS of great composers. Also, my mood changes day to day and so my 'favourites' will vary accordingly. Therefore, choosing just a few is meaningless.

I always presume that people who ask such questions are seeking guidance as to whose music to listen to 'next'. I never asked for other people's favourites when I was young; I recognised that others' tastes were not the same as mine. Therefore, I encourage people to listen to everything and anything with an open ear and open mind. You will soon find the music that suits you best. Then, the next day, something different might suit you better. Spread your musical wings and explore, discover and seek-out.

Have a happy voyage!


----------



## Charon

It would be a fair challenge for me to select a composer, or even a set of favourite composers, to call my favourite. 

That said, there are some composers that I do seem to listen to quite often... Bach, Mozart, Haydn, Beethoven, Part, Schubert, Mahler, Faure, and Brahms are some of them that come to mind.


----------



## Nix

Right now, the classics- Beethoven, Mozart, Bach, Brahms, Schubert, Haydn and Barber(!). A year and a half of listening to classical music and I'm still working my way through the standard repertoire. I have yet to thoroughly discover a lot of composers, but out of those, I'm really liking Mahler, Sibelius, Elgar, Vaughan Williams, Debussy, Stravinsky, Britten and Bartok... and really a whole lot more. I don't think I can make more narrowed judgments though until I listen to most of their music.


----------



## vamos

i'm surprised at how bad i feel trying to pick my favorites. too many equally incredible listening experiences to count.

if i was forced to do a top composers it would probably look like this:

mozart
schnittke
john cage
john zorn
stockhausen

sub bach, schoenberg, ravel in to that list depending on the day
i must say i feel gross after typing that thing.

i've been having trouble connecting with 1800s classical mahler/strauss. it's been my main concern recently, i feel i neglect those composers.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

*1. J.S. Bach
2. W.A. Mozart
3. L.v. Beethoven
4. Richard Wagner
5. Franz Schubert
6. G.F. Handel.
7. Richard Strauss
8. Claude Debussy
9. Joseph Haydn
10. Johannes Brahms
11. Claudio Monteverdi
12. Gustav Mahler
13. Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber
14. Giacomo Puccini
15. Jean-Philippe Rameau
16. Giuseppe Verdi
17. Anton Bruckner
18. Antonin Dvorak
19. Gabriel Fauré 
20. Carlo Gesualdo
21. Vincenzo Bellini
22. Sergei Vasilievich Rachmaninoff
23. Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
24. Josquin des Prez
25. Guillaume Dufay
26. Dieterich Buxtehude
27. Maurice Ravel
28. Béla Viktor János Bartók
29. Frédéric François Chopin
30. Robert Schumann*

The first 8 are pretty much set in stone. The remaining composers might change position or be replaced given another day.


----------



## World Violist

I believe this is the first time I've participated in this thread... huh.

Bach aside (he almost doesn't count as far as I'm concerned, because for me that would be a cop out), here would be roughly my list of favorites in no particular order except for the first few.

1. Enescu
2. Sibelius
3. Bruckner
4. Boulez

And now for the less defined ones of my list:

Aho
Dusapin
Norgard
Lassus
Victoria
Rubbra
Webern
Wagner
Mahler
Part
Debussy
Ravel
Clemens non Papa

and then there are the ones I can't quite call "favorites" but that I'm rather fond of:
Schoenberg
Berg
Saariaho
Sorabji
Alkan

All this is subject to change for several obvious and not so obvious reasons starting off with the fact that as I write it's approaching midnight.


----------



## Pieck

Brahms much more than anyone else.
Dvorak
Bach
Tchaikovsky
Chopin

latley im getting into Beethoven's chamber music but i cant say i know it well yet


----------



## Webernite

Bach, Beethoven, Brahms, Schoenberg, Webern, I suppose.


----------



## Xaltotun

OK, let's list stuff.

Love most: Brahms, Wagner, Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninov, Beethoven, Schubert, Saint-Saëns, Berlioz, Ravel, Mussgorsky, Rimsky-Korsakov, Mozart.

Also like: Sibelius, Mahler, Bruckner, Haydn, Schumann, Scriabin, Dvorak, Shostakovitsch, Borodin, Elgar, Grieg etc.


----------



## Wind

Mahler, Rachmaninoff, Beethoven, Schumann and Bach get a lot of time..I could list more but those, especially the first 3, stand out.

Fairly simple, I'm 16 and only recently really started to appreciate Classical. I've been expanding my listening very quickly over the past year but I still have a very long way to go.

Rachmaninoff is hands down my favorite, his music is what inspired me to change Classical listening from something I didn't mind doing to a passion.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Dvorak, Mahler, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Rachmaninoff, Varese


----------



## leonsm

1- Bach (by far my favorite composer)
.
.
.
2- Handel
3- Brahms
4- Rachmaninoff
5- Dvorak


----------



## MrTortoise

The only solid positions on the list are 1 and 2:

1) J.S. Bach
2) Beethoven
3) Debussy
4) Mozart
5) Mahler
6) Brahms
7) Berg
8) Stravinsky
9) Schubert
10) Schumann


----------



## tdc

At this time Id have to say:

J.S. Bach
Ravel
Debussy
Joaquin Rodrigo
Mahler
Vivaldi
Domenico Scarlatti
Rachmaninov
Falla
Tchaikovsky
Faure
Britten

To name a few, I seem to prefer baroque and the newer stuff generally.


----------



## Polednice

Have I ever mentioned that I really, _really_ like Brahms?!?!

1. Brahms
2. Brahms
3. Brahms
4. Brahms
5. Brahms
6. Dvorak
7. Schubert

Then the rest are hard to number!


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

I too love Brahms. Today heard his *Horn Trio* and original nonet version of the first *Serenade*.

Today, if you asked 'fav composers?' I'd say, 'Schubert and Bach'; strange combo?--(they're so different).


----------



## Webernite

There are similarities. Bach and late Schubert both knew the power of repitition, and they both used harmony in such a way as to maintain intensity for long stretches, sometimes even for entire movements.


----------



## tdc

I've always kind of wanted to like Brahms, but I find his stuff so far kind of wandering too far without a specific point at times, maybe over-thought. That probably sounds really harsh to a Brahms fan. Who knows maybe I'll love him in a few years. I've found a couple of his pieces for solo piano that I rather enjoy.


----------



## Polednice

Although Brahms is my favourite composer, and though I'm sure for most people it would be a ridiculous task to choose a favourite piece, I am without doubt that my favourite individual piece of music ever is Tchaikovsky's _Manfred_ Symphony. Screw Bernstein's opinion!


----------



## Pieck

tdc said:


> I've always kind of wanted to like Brahms, but I find his stuff so far kind of wandering too far without a specific point at times, maybe over-thought. That probably sounds really harsh to a Brahms fan. Who knows maybe I'll love him in a few years. I've found a couple of his pieces for solo piano that I rather enjoy.


IMO Brahms most of the time is very clear in his ideas. I suggest you try the third violin sonata, it cant get more clearer than that


----------



## tdc

Pieck said:


> IMO Brahms most of the time is very clear in his ideas. I suggest you try the third violin sonata, it cant get more clearer than that


will do. extra words extra words extra words extra words.


----------



## tdc

Pieck said:


> IMO Brahms most of the time is very clear in his ideas. I suggest you try the third violin sonata, it cant get more clearer than that


Well, I just listened to his 3rd Violin Sonata, and one of the movements from his first violin sonata as well, and honestly I quite enjoyed these. There is definetely something in these pieces I like. I remember purchasing a couple of his piano concertos a few years back, not being able to get into them, but perhaps Brahms is growing on me just a little. Like I said I do also enjoy some of his works for solo piano. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## DTut

Bach (instrumental music only ), Mahler, Stravinsky, Shostakovich, John Dowland, D. Scarlatti. 

Of course there are certain pieces from other composers which I think are outstanding.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Bach (instrumental music only )

 Indeed!!!


----------



## starry

haha

that would be an interesting poll actually, Bach's choral v instrumental works.


----------



## Tschaikowsky

Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, Chopin, Rachmaninoff, Tschaikowsky, Saint-Saens, Gershwin.


----------



## CandiaLeone

Hello all

Mahler, Ravel, Faurè, Chopin, Liszt & Rach, mainly. Trying to find a way to approach the earlier greats for now [=


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

My current absolute favorites: 

Brahms (for a long time, my most favorite among favorites)
Dvorak
Sibelius
Haydn
Mozart
Schubert
Debussy
Ravel
Tchaikovsky 
Borodin
------------------

Others who are my borderline favorites

Mendelssohn
Mahler
Bruckner
Rachmaninoff
Prokofiev
Vaughan Williams


----------



## hpowders

Right now it's Bach and Beethoven.


----------



## Bettina

My current top five composers and my favorite works by each of them:

1. Beethoven (Symphony No. 3, Piano Concerto No. 5, Appassionata Sonata, String Quartet No. 14)
2. Mozart (Symphony No. 41, Don Giovanni, Piano Concerto No. 24)
3. Liszt (Sonata in B Minor, Annees de Peligrinage, Dante Sonata, Faust Symphony)
4. Debussy (Preludes Books 1 and 2, Images, String Quartet, Iberia, Etudes)
5. Ravel (Gaspard de la Nuit, Miroirs, Piano Concerto in G, Piano Trio)


----------



## jailhouse

Mahler. Messiaen. Ligeti. J.S. Bach. Shostakovich. Bartok. Schnittke. Penderecki. Wagner. Reich.

Impossible question though


----------



## hpowders

jailhouse said:


> Mahler. Messiaen. Ligeti. J.S. Bach. Shostakovich. Bartok. Schnittke. Penderecki. Wagner. Reich.
> 
> Impossible question though


An eclectic assortment!


----------



## Becca

This morning: Mahler, Vaughan Williams, Berlioz, Nielsen, Bantock
This afternoon: Wagner, Beethoven, Schumann, Rubbra, Dvorak
This evening: G. Lloyd, Sibelius, Bruckner, Ravel, Suk, Martinu

...to be continued...


----------



## R3PL4Y

Mahler, Bruckner, Brahms, Beethoven, Shostakovich, Vaughan Williams, Messiaen, Hindemith


----------



## hpowders

R3PL4Y said:


> Mahler, Bruckner, Brahms, Beethoven, Shostakovich, Vaughan Williams, Messiaen, Hindemith


A fine grouping!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> My current top five composers and my favorite works by each of them:
> 
> 1. Beethoven (Symphony No. 3, Piano Concerto No. 5, Appassionata Sonata, String Quartet No. 14)
> 2. Mozart (Symphony No. 41, Don Giovanni, Piano Concerto No. 24)
> 3. Liszt (Sonata in B Minor, Annees de Peligrinage, Dante Sonata, Faust Symphony)
> 4. Debussy (Preludes Books 1 and 2, Images, String Quartet, Iberia, Etudes)
> 5. Ravel (Gaspard de la Nuit, Miroirs, Piano Concerto in G, Piano Trio)


You can come over with those CDs to my house anytime. Very fine choices, Bettina!


----------



## Pugg

Verdi, Donizetti, Bellini, Mozart, Puccini,Rossini, Wagner.
No particular , order, just like the wind blows


----------



## helenora

Bettina said:


> My current top five composers and my favorite works by each of them:
> 
> 1. Beethoven (Symphony No. 3, Piano Concerto No. 5, Appassionata Sonata, String Quartet No. 14)
> 2. Mozart (Symphony No. 41, Don Giovanni, Piano Concerto No. 24)
> 3. Liszt (Sonata in B Minor, Annees de Peligrinage, Dante Sonata, Faust Symphony)
> 4. Debussy (Preludes Books 1 and 2, Images, String Quartet, Iberia, Etudes)
> 5. Ravel (Gaspard de la Nuit, Miroirs, Piano Concerto in G, Piano Trio)


Bettina must be a pianist


----------



## Bettina

helenora said:


> Bettina must be a pianist


Haha, yes, guilty as charged!  Although, I can't actually play some of those virtuosic pieces very well. But I like to listen to them and imagine...


----------



## Retrograde Inversion

If I'm asked to name my favourites, it'll probably be a list of many of the usual suspects, but if I rephrase the question as "Which composer inspires me most"; then I think that at the end of the day, the answer surely has to be Bach, for the following reason: As a composer myself, living in an age of bewildering diversity but also an ever increasing shallowness, I feel that Bach's example is the most fruitful to try to emulate (albeit at an infinitely more modest level). Bach is the composer, who, above all others, took a wide array of already existing stylistic elements and forged them into a supremely unified whole, which for me at least, is the challenge for the composer of today.


----------



## pcnog11

Mozart, Beethoven and Handel.


----------



## madclarinetist

I'd have to say Holst, Tchaikovsky, and Gershwin for sure. Of course there's also Brahms and Mozart but my favorites are the ones I listen to daily.


----------



## dgee

I can pretty much always listen to something by Bach, Mozart, Brahms, R. Strauss, Debussy, Stravinsky or Boulez


----------



## Medtnaculus

Changes constantly. All time though Scriabin and Ravel come out on top.

Second tier (more like current favourites aside from top two) is Florent Schmitt, Maurice Emmanuel, Claude Debussy, Pierre-Octave Ferroud, Alexei Stanchinsky

Third tier (previous favs, others I still enjoy) Leonid Sabaneyev, Franz Liszt, Frank Bridge, Sergei Rachmaninoff, Nikolai Roslavets, Karol Szymanowski, Nikolai Medtner, Igor Stravinsky, Erwin Schulhoff, William Baines, Abel Decaux, Frederic Chopin


----------



## Retyc

J.S. Bach, Scriabin, Bartók, Webern, Xenakis, Ligeti, Schnittke, Dutilleux, Haas

"close to favorites": Beethoven (Late SQs), Debussy, Ravel, Stravinsky, Zemlinsky, Hindemith, Ives, Schönberg, Berg, Babbit, Carter, Berio, Boulez, Vivier, Chin


----------



## LesCyclopes

> Rameaux ( too much Rameaux and I start chewing the carpets however )


In that case, try Rameau (singular) rather than Rameaux (plural)


----------



## Bettina

LesCyclopes said:


> In that case, try Rameau (singular) rather than Rameaux (plural)


In a weird way, I kind of feel like there ARE two "Rameaux." The composer and the theorist...


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Meyerbeer
Berlioz
Massenet
Wagner
Richard Strauss
Rossini
Beethoven
Mahler


Plus... Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky, Rimsky-K, Mussorgsky, Prokofiev, Offenbach


----------



## hpowders

At this very moment Brahms is my favorite composer, not the symphony composer; the Brahms chamber music is my focus.

In love with all of it, except for the string quartets.


----------



## likelake111

My choice will go to ...

Chopin ...


----------



## Guest

Dvorak
Beethoven
Brahms
Tchaikovsky
Schumann
Bruch


----------



## Rhinotop

carol235 said:


> Dvorak
> Beethoven
> Brahms
> Tchaikovsky
> Schumann
> Bruch


We have similar likings. Beethoven, Brahms, Tchaikovsky and Dvorák are on the top of my list.


----------



## Bettina

carol235 said:


> Dvorak
> Beethoven
> Brahms
> Tchaikovsky
> Schumann
> Bruch


Nice list. I haven't heard much by Bruch besides his famous violin concerto. What else would you recommend? Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## Pugg

likelake111 said:


> My choice will go to ...
> 
> Chopin ...


Nice first post, welcome to TalkClasical likelake111, do have a great time.


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> Nice list. I haven't heard much by Bruch besides his famous violin concerto. What else would you recommend? Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


If you want to go out of the box Bettina, look at this:
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/ad...ch&work=&performer=&medium=all&label=cpo&cat=

The chamber music and the waltzes are outstanding.


----------



## Guest

Bettina said:


> Nice list. I haven't heard much by Bruch besides his famous violin concerto. What else would you recommend? Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


Adagio Appasionata for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 57
In Memoriam, op. 65
Kol Nidrei, op. 47
Romance for Viola and Orchestra
Scottish Fantasy
Symphony No. 3 (particularly Adagio)
Adagio on Celtic Themes

The Scottish Fantasy is probably my favorite Bruch work besides VC No. 1. I like the VC No. 2 though, as well. Actually, I like almost everything I've ever heard that he wrote.


----------



## Bettina

^^ Thanks for the suggestions, Pugg and carol235. I look forward to listening to these works by Bruch!


----------



## Guest

Pugg, I want to thank you also for the suggestions. I had not heard the Serenade in A minor before. I just listened to it on YouTube and must add it to my collection. I want to check out the chamber music and waltzes, as well.


----------



## Armanvd

I Don't Think There's Anyone Whose Music I Don't Like 
But My Top 5 Composers Are ( For Now  ) :
Igor Stravisnky
Ludwig Van Beethoven
Maurice Ravel
Frédéric Chopin
Antonín Dvořák


----------



## SixFootScowl

For instrumental works, mainly symphonic, my favorites are Beethoven, Mendelssohn and Mahler.

For opera it is a lot harder to pick favorites because I have so many operas from a wide variety of composers. I'd be afraid to leave some out.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My top 3 are always Mozart, Bach & Schubert. But I like nearly all the composers I've heard


----------



## Vronsky

My Top 10 list is: Igor Stravinsky, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Robert Schumann, Hector Berlioz, Jean-Philippe Rameau, Johann Sebastian Bach, Ludwig van Beethoven, Gustav Mahler, Claude Debussy & Maurice Ravel.


----------



## poconoron

Mozart
Beethoven
Haydn
Brahms
JS Bach
Schubert
Handel
Rossini
Verdi
Dvorak


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Beethoven
Bach
Brahms
Mozart
Schubert
Sibelius
Stravinsky
Shostakovich
Mahler
Bruckner
Bartok
Haydn


----------



## Chronochromie

Vronsky said:


> My Top 10 list is: Igor Stravinsky, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Robert Schumann, Hector Berlioz, Jean-Philippe Rameau, Johann Sebastian Bach, Ludwig van Beethoven, Gustav Mahler, Claude Debussy & Maurice Ravel.


'Dis a very fine list indeed.


----------



## southwood

Bach
Handel
Sibelius
Prokofiev
Buxtehude


----------



## hpowders

At this moment in real time my favorite composers are:

Haydn of The Creation and London Symphonies

Brahms of the Piano Trios, String Quintets and Sextets

Bach of the WTC and Keyboard Partitas

Mozart of the Piano Concertos

Next week the list may be partially or completely different.


----------



## Heck148

baroque flute said:


> Who are your favorite composers?


I have many, and the list changes around alot:

Always in the top mix:

Beethoven, Mahler;
Bach, Haydn, Mozart, Brahms, Stravinsky, Shostakovich, Ravel, Bruckner, Sibelius;

many, many more...


----------



## malvinrisan

Only been listening to classical for 2 years. The ones i listen to the most nowadays are:

Wagner, Mahler, Messiaen, Schnittke, Scriabin;

I really like these, but there are many others to discover, i know.


----------



## laurie

I'm fairly new to classical, so my favorites list is pretty short :

Brahms, Vaughn Williams, Debussy, Copland, Barber.

I'm looking forward to adding many more composer discoveries to my list, (the very reason that I joined TC!)
but right now I can't imagine anyone bumping Brahms from first place!


----------



## leonsm

1- Bach 

The rest is changeable:

2- Rachmaninoff
3- Vivaldi
4- Rimsky-Korsakov
5- Elgar
6- Brahms
7 - Bruckner
8 - Dvoark
9- Prokofiev
10- Handel


----------



## hpowders

laurie said:


> I'm fairly new to classical, so my favorites list is pretty short :
> 
> Brahms, Vaughn Williams, Debussy, Copland, Barber.
> 
> I'm looking forward to adding many more composer discoveries to my list, (the very reason that I joined TC!)
> but right now I can't imagine anyone bumping Brahms from first place!


Welcome aboard, laurie!

I share your love of Brahms!!


----------



## laurie

hpowders said:


> Welcome aboard, laurie!
> 
> I share your love of Brahms!!


Thanks, hpowders 
I haven't gone deeply into Brahms yet, but nearly everything I've heard so far I seem to connect to,
from the very first listen. Could you share any recommendations of your favorite pieces?


----------



## hpowders

laurie said:


> Thanks, hpowders
> I haven't gone deeply into Brahms yet, but nearly everything I've heard so far I seem to connect to,
> from the very first listen. Could you share any recommendations of your favorite pieces?


Sure, laurie.

The Brahms Second Piano Concerto, Violin Concerto, Symphonies 1 & 4 are all terrific.

The chamber music by Brahms is also terrific. If you want some great Brahms chamber music, let me know.


----------



## Martin D

Mozart, Beethoven, J S Bach, Schubert, Schumann, Brahms, Haydn, Tchaikovsky, Handel, Ravel


----------



## EarthBoundRules

I'm not sure yet. Used to be Berlioz, but that was only based on a half-dozen pieces. I'll report back to this thread in half a year or so once I've listened to more (if it's still active). But if I was forced to pick a couple right now... Beethoven and Wagner.


----------



## David OByrne

So far:

Varese 
Stravinsky
Mahler
Berlioz 
Schoenberg (still new to him)
Stockhausen (still new too but I don't need Wagner anymore  )


----------



## TheRedScarf

Beethoven is my favorite Composer because he rocks


----------



## Sloe

TheRedScarf said:


> Beethoven is my favorite Composer because he rocks


Alban Berg rocks.


----------



## TheRedScarf

Sloe said:


> Alban Berg rocks.


No beethoven rocks and I have a mug that has the words beethoven rocks on it


----------



## Sloe

TheRedScarf said:


> No beethoven rocks and I have a mug that has the words beethoven rocks on it


Other composers that rocks are.
Kurt Atterberg
Natanael Berg
Gunnar Berg
Arnold Schönberg
Wilhelm Peterson-Berger
Hilding Rosenberg


----------



## Art Rock

13 favourites:

Johann Sebastian Bach

Johannes Brahms, Gustav Mahler, Franz Schubert

Claude Debussy, Antonin Dvorak, Felix Mendelssohn, Ernest John Moeran, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Maurice Ravel, Dmitri Shostakovitch, Jean Sibelius, Richard Wagner


----------



## Pugg

TheRedScarf said:


> No Beethoven rocks and I have a mug that has the words Beethoven rocks on it


I have a similar mug saying: Mozart rocks


----------



## laurie

hpowders said:


> Sure, laurie.
> 
> The Brahms Second Piano Concerto, Violin Concerto, Symphonies 1 & 4 are all terrific.
> 
> The chamber music by Brahms is also terrific. If you want some great Brahms chamber music, let me know.


Yes! Feel free to share your Brahms enthusiasm & wisdom with me!  
Any recommendations (& preferred recordings) would be _greatly_ appreciated .... 
thank you :tiphat:

(you can private message me about this if you prefer; I tried to send you a p.m. but it 
wasn't allowed (?). thanks!)


----------



## hpowders

laurie said:


> Yes! Feel free to share your Brahms enthusiasm & wisdom with me!
> Any recommendations (& preferred recordings) would be _greatly_ appreciated ....
> thank you :tiphat:
> 
> (you can private message me about this if you prefer; I tried to send you a p.m. but it
> wasn't allowed (?). thanks!)


Only people on my Friends' List can PM me, so I will invite you, if that's okay with you.


----------



## hpowders

When I listen to Haydn's Paris Symphonies, he's my favorite.

When I listen to Mozart's Great Mass in C minor, he's my favorite.

When I listen to Bach's Keyboard Partitas, he's my favorite.

You get the idea.


----------



## Jacob Brooks

I know I may get hate for this... but I absolutely love Bach, Mozart, and Beethoven.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Jacob Brooks said:


> I know I may get hate for this... but I absolutely love Bach, Mozart, and Beethoven.


Why would any sane person give you hate for loving Bach, Mozart and Beethoven?


----------



## KenOC

Jacob Brooks said:


> I know I may get hate for this... but I absolutely love Bach, Mozart, and Beethoven.


Hatred is called for. You will be driven forth from this place, riding the donkey of shame!


----------



## Crassus

I think the question should have been "what composers do you listen the most often?"


----------

